# Changes in him.



## easysilence (Jul 1, 2009)

I can feel him pulling away from me. I don't know what exactly is going on, but it feels like he's angry. Since we decided to separate, conversations have been light and pretty optimistic. But last night something else showed up. And it's decided to linger, I think. 
He wants me out. "I want you and all your **** outta here." 
Nice. 
It's not that he doesn't want me, it's just that his house is all torn up and I need to finish moving so that he can get his pool table and have party central. Or so he says. 
But he was drunk and I told him, "When you say it like that, it hurts my feelings." 
And he just kept pushing and pushing. It was to the point where he was drinking and laughing and BLASTING (seriously, I had to put earplugs in- no joke) freaking Eminem (which I hate) in the middle of the night saying, "You don't like it, you can go home! HA!" 
Well, no, actually I couldn't because there's no bed, no water yet, and no refrigerator yet. And I'm sure the neighbors are going to LOVE you. *eyeroll*
The point is that I was miserable and he just couldn't have cared less. I guess the whole, 'we'll respect each other more' thing is really working well for him. 
He has been helpful to me in moving and stuff. He's used his truck and asked his friends to help. 

And he wants to be WORSHIPED for it. 

He's the kind of guy that will actually say, out loud, "I'm such a good man, helping you like that. What other guy would have helped you like this. I'm a good man." 

Grr. I'd rather do **** on my own than listen to him masturbate his own ego (and expect me to join in) for another minute. 

I just need this move to be buttoned up so I can get on with things. 

I've already made an appointment to change my hair color this Saturday. I hope it makes me feel better. A fresh color and cut can do wonders for your mindset.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

easysilence said:


> But he was drunk and I told him, "When you say it like that, it hurts my feelings."
> And he just kept pushing and pushing.


I know sometimes when my brother gets drunk its hard not to engage in it. its practically the only time he's really 'there.' but engaging emotionally with a drunk person is dumb. when they come out of it they dont recall the emotions of the argument (or at least that's what my brother tells me.) but you, on the other hand, will suffer as much as you keep pushing. next time he's drunk go for a walk or something. just stay away from him. never try to have a serious conversation when he's like that.


----------



## easysilence (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you Blanca, that really is good advice. People have given me similar advice in the past and I really need to take it to heart. Thank you for commenting.


----------



## mikey (Jul 7, 2009)

The same thing happened to me when my wife kept moving stuff on and on and on, and I was not drunk, it is just a lot of emotional trauma for the person who is staying behind. They want you to leave asap not because they don't love you or care for you, it is because they want this whole ordeal to get over and done with.

The stress of seeing your spouse leave is way too painful as compared to preparing for separation or after separation situation.


----------

